# Working out vs. Work out DVDs



## xphoxbex (Jan 8, 2008)

I really want to start working out.

I need to lose 30 lbs.

I need everyone's opinion on this.

Which method is more effective work out DVD's or actually working out at the gym.

and which workout dvd's do you recommend

thanks!


----------



## COBI (Jan 8, 2008)

It really depends on what motivates you.

For many working out at home is better because they don't have to go anywhere.  

For others, they need the external motivation that going to a gym can provide through other members, staff and/or instructors.

I prefer a mix.  I have a free membership at the gym because I teach there at times during the year (Turbo Kick, PiYo, Pilates, and Yoga).

At home, I like the Turbo Jam series (but I was predisposed because I was a Turbo Kick instructor before the release and there are snippets of me in the informercials.)  I own most of the beachbody products (P90, P90x, Hip Hop Abs, Yoga Booty Ballet), several Firm products/kits, and a ton of other products out there from bellydancing to Tae Bo to Hula to you name it.

I often will use my instructor DVDs (for TK and Hip Hop Hustle (new gym class from TK company) to work out at home.  I, honestly, am MUCH more motivated leading a class than working out at home because I have the attention span of a gnat.

There really is something for everyone out there.  Collagevideo.com is a great place to check out home videos because they offer 60-second previews of every video they sell.

One of the most important things to see change is to keep your routine fresh.  It is important to mix cardio and strength training.  It is important to change things so that your body/mind doesn't know what to expect.

Good luck!


----------



## Loveleighe (Jan 8, 2008)

It doesn't really matter as long as you are working up a sweat and moving. 
Personally i prefer the gym because I like to use the cardio machines to make sure i get my heart rate up and i can also visibly track the calories i burn as well as use their weights without going out and buying myself a home gym. But you can do the same with videos and if you're no a person who is used to working out or if it's been a very long since you went to a gym then i would suggest starting out with excercise videos. Purchase one that is aerobics or a dance workout, one for abs, etc. I personally like Claudia Schiffer (sp) her workout looks like it would suck but it really works i did it with my best friend for an entire summer and my abs were super cut. I also like the abs diet video and the NY ballet video which will do magic on your lower body and arms. log on to a site like women's health magazine's website and they have all sorts of tips and semi personalized excercise plans for women who workout at home. and remember last weight loss is about making healthy choices not dieting you can eat the same foods but just in smaller portions and with less fat. The abs diet has meal plans that ensure you are eating enough and a home workout plan that ensures you are also burning enough off. good luck.


----------



## MirandaTN (Jan 11, 2008)

To me, I don't think it matters as long as you're doing something! I think it's really going to depend on you and trying things out to see what you like best. Because otherwise, you won't stick with it. 

For me personally, I work out at home. I have a ton of work out videos from Cathe Freidrich, The Firm, Turbo Jam... I try to keep a huge variety so I don't get bored. And I make sure I make the most of each workout... so I get a great sweat every time! 

Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's hard to get started... but once you do, you're body will thank you!


----------



## xphoxbex (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MirandaTN* 

 
_To me, I don't think it matters as long as you're doing something! I think it's really going to depend on you and trying things out to see what you like best. Because otherwise, you won't stick with it. 

For me personally, I work out at home. I have a ton of work out videos from Cathe Freidrich, The Firm, Turbo Jam... I try to keep a huge variety so I don't get bored. And I make sure I make the most of each workout... so I get a great sweat every time! 

Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's hard to get started... but once you do, you're body will thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
HEYY I saw the turbo jam infomercial yesterday!  
Does it really work?  Like right now I'm doing taebo (I happened to find a video of it somewhere in my house) and I'm not really feeling it. Everyone on turbo jam looks so hot haha.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 11, 2008)

i lost 3 stone [about 35lbs] by using 1 workout dvd a few times a week and eating less healthy and the odd junk food.  I used Paul McKennas 'i can make you thin' book & DVD and i was soo surprised by how good it was.. he hypnotises your mind and its amazing u can buy it on amazon very cheap and trust me it works if u focus on it.

Then last summer i went to the gym with my bf.. i loved it but i hated sweating infront of people i got so embarrased coz nobody else sweated and my bf said its coz they arent working hard enough [well there was girls going with faces full of makeup! and wearing so called tennis skirts]
then i stopped goin because it got too expensive and i couldnt be bothered to walk there no more especially in the rain!
now i workout to a few diff DVDs per week just so i get different workouts and not doin the same thing.
I really dont beleive in diets no more all you need to do it workout... eat healthier and be more positive!


----------



## MirandaTN (Jan 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_HEYY I saw the turbo jam infomercial yesterday! 
Does it really work? Like right now I'm doing taebo (I happened to find a video of it somewhere in my house) and I'm not really feeling it. Everyone on turbo jam looks so hot haha._

 

I really like Turbo Jam! It's a lot of fun! The instructor has a TON of energy... she's crazy! Some like that, some don't. I like it, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think it's a great work out... I'm always dripping with sweat after! I only have two of the dvd's, though... so I can't speak for the whole collection... but what I have, I do often


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Jan 17, 2008)

I personally prefer the gym.

But, it's really a matter of what you prefer and what motivates you.

However, lol if your looking for toning and some thinning DVDs could work. If your looking for extreme weight loss and building lots of muscle a gym is or home gym is the way to go. DVDs could also be good to do to get you in decent shape before signing up for a gym.


----------



## COBI (Jan 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xphoxbex* 

 
_HEYY I saw the turbo jam infomercial yesterday! 
Does it really work? Like right now I'm doing taebo (I happened to find a video of it somewhere in my house) and I'm not really feeling it. Everyone on turbo jam looks so hot haha._

 
I've been a Turbo Kick instructor since 2004; Chalene created Turbo Kick back in 1997, and later released it to the home user as Turbo Jam through beachbody.  

Anyway, I own the DVDs (both TJ and TK), but I know that some of the workouts have been available to my sister through Comcast's On-Demand (I have satellite).  So, if you have comcast, you can see what's available under the fitness options in OnDemand.

Turbo Jam (or Kick or the gym or any option) will work as much as you do.  If you make positive changes, you will have positive results; some are visible results and some will not be visible, but will improve your health.

I like Reader's Digest "Change One" program, also.  It walks you through one change a week for twelve weeks.  For many, making drastic changes all at once make staying on track more difficult, Change One breaks it into smaller, more managable steps.  You can find the book at pretty much any bookstore as well as amazon.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 17, 2008)

has anyone tried "hip hop abs"?
Ive been wondering about it...if anyone has info please pm me


----------



## COBI (Jan 18, 2008)

I have Hip Hop Abs.  It's okay; I don't find it's personally as "good" as a workout for me as Turbo Jam or Turbo Kick, but it is a good change.  I find that Shaun T. (the instructor) talks too much for me, but once you are comfortable with it, you can use the "music louder" option where the music is louder than the cuing.


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 18, 2008)

i just received "The girls next door workout" from amazon. it has Hefs 3 girlfriends in it doing 15 minutes each and i was surprised because it is actually AMAZNG!! theres 3 sections all 15 mins.... i could only do 2 then i was really tired and sweating my ass off. its a great dvd if you want to target butt, abs, arms and legs.


----------



## soulstar (Jan 28, 2008)

For me, I think working out with DVDs are more effective to me.  When I work out by myself at a gym, I get unmotivated and get bored because I do the same things over and over.  I've been doing Cardio Pilates dvds and it's challenging and fun!  Pilates is great for you and your posture.  You definitely will get sore!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

I prefer going to the gym! I procrastinate heaps/give up easily and nowadays personal trainers are really cheap and I only require him when I need help/improvement! I also love the classes they do... especially when it involves dancing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It depends though, if you like to work out in teh comfort of your home, or around people. I'm much motivated when I'm around people, challenges me to make myself work harder!


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

I've forgot to mention that the group classes I do also includes, pilates, yoga, a mixture of kickboxing, tai chi and karate, steps etc.

It is sooo good!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm a sucker and I used to buy different workout DVDs. I've finally learned my lesson. I hate DVDs, I will never, ever buy another one. I hate watching the trainer and their people working out and they're having a great time and they're able to do all the moves. It kind of upsets me because I'm just like WTF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't do that. It seems as though there's never enough beginners in these videos, and that bothers me. Plus, a lot of these DVDs are gimmicks and won't really do anything for you anyways, they just want your money. I've done my research (online, fitness magazines), I've put together my own exercises and along with cardio/healthy eating, I've succeeded on my own


----------

